# What H.P. is my Craftsman 536884700 - Drift Breaker



## Robert Conner (Feb 20, 2020)

Trying to help a friend get a cylinder head for his Craftsman Drift Breaker. Model 536884700 no longer has parts or even a manual from partsdirect. He knows the motor is a Tecumseh but he cannot find the H.P. or model, etc. Supposedly (I've never seen the snowblower), there is a magneto block that sat close to the starter camshaft which in turn shot sparks to the sparkplug. Two small fragile screws held that block (magneto?) in place and they broke off. So he is looking for a few parts. He also was toying with the idea of going to Harbor Freight and just buying a new motor but doesn't even know the H.P. to look for. Any ideas?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to SBF.

It's a 32" blower so it more than likely has a 10 HP Tecumseh. I *think*, without looking, the the engine is an HMS 100 (?)
*The engine number should be on the top of the engine cover, under the electric start plug. *

Here is a new one...
https://www.ebay.com/i/184074165157...MIxo-z69rg5wIViZWzCh2DPwVVEAQYASABEgJCQ_D_BwE


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

More stuff...
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=Tecumseh+10+hp+&_sacat=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&_sop=16


----------



## Robert Conner (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank you Joe. I sent that pic from ebay to him and he will need to confirm that this is his and it will fit. = Update: After sending that to him he also says his has a 1 inch output shaft and that the motor has a starter bolted on it also. So I will need to ask the person on ebay if his has that and will allow a starter to be bolted onto it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Robert

Glad to hear it's getting saved rather than heading to the scrap heap. I have a 1032 DriftBreaker 536.918900 and they are a monster. Similar quality to the JDs and Ariens of that 70's, early 80's era :wink2:
On his the model of the snowblower isn't as critical as the engine numbers are. On something that old it could be a replacement engine that's newer. On the Tech flat heads they never changed that much but it's nice to have the engine numbers when you're looking for parts. The numbers should be stamped into the top of the engine shroud. If it has electric start you might need to unscrew, remove the start button assembly on the top of the shroud as it covers the numbers.

.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Robert Conner said:


> Thank you Joe. I sent that pic from ebay to him and he will need to confirm that this is his and it will fit. = Update: After sending that to him he also says his has a 1 inch output shaft and that the motor has a starter bolted on it also. So I will need to ask the person on ebay if his has that and will allow a starter to be bolted onto it.


You are.most welcome , Robert. Happy to be of help. I really hope he gets the old girl up and running.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

The Craftsman 536.882700 blower came factory with a Tecumseh 10 HP HMS100 engine on it from the factory. Pretty solid engine, I've had a couple of them over the years and they do hold up and it's a very solid machine overall.
Biggest issue against the machine is the plastic bushings used on some of the blowers and even that's fixable using roller bearings.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg!


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

if it's a warped head or one with a stripped plug thread any head from a like hp motor will work, it dose not have to be off a snow blower engine,


----------

